# Ffgz



## Altitude (2. Mai 2002)

Tach, 

wir hatten ja schonmal drüber geschrieben...

FFGZ (FrankenforumGruppenZwang)

ich möchtee 1m 16.06 einen Marathon fahren.... 

entweder

Lichtenfels
http://www.rvc-trieb.de/

oder 

Hersbruck

wer fährt mit 

und was wollen wir fahren 

rost: 

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Kersbacher (2. Mai 2002)

Wenn ich da an meine "Bergleistung" von gestern denke, habe ich da noch so meine Bedenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2002)

So unfit bist Du doch gar net.... 

(für nen Kerl in Deinem Alter  -Respekt)


----------



## Tom:-) (2. Mai 2002)

und fahr die 70km


----------



## Dave_Steel (2. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Falls ich Zeit habe (momentan siehts gut aus) waere ich auch dabei. Bei der grossen Runde vom Hersbrucker Marathon (105km, 2700hm) habe ich noch so meine Bedenken. Mal sehen wie dann mein "Trainingsstand" ist. 

Wie zur Hölle ist eigentlich Trieb?

Groetjes,

Dave


----------



## Dave_Steel (2. Mai 2002)

Ähem, ich habe wohl heute Knoten in den Fingern. Erst schaffe ich es nicht was öffentlich zu posten und dann vertippe ich mich auch noch..

ich meinte natürlich : WO ist Trieb?


----------



## GrüneRose (2. Mai 2002)

die 70 km von Trieb sehen echt nett aus, mit den zwei extrem Downwill strecken, wenn sonst nix is (z.b. wieder warten auf ein neues Schaltauge oder Schaltwerk ) bin ich dabei, es sei denn etwas kommt mir in die Quere.

Grüße,

GrüneRose

PS an Tom: Wo warst du denn? das Pizzatreffen war echt nett, nur waren wir wieder mal nur drei Leute.


----------



## Kersbacher (2. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *So unfit bist Du doch gar net....
> 
> (für nen Kerl in Deinem Alter  -Respekt) *


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Mai 2002)

> *
> PS an Tom: Wo warst du denn? das Pizzatreffen war echt nett, nur waren wir wieder mal nur drei Leute. *



ei isch hab halt kei zeit g'habt.


----------



## Libre (5. Mai 2002)

Hi, 

fährt eigentlich jemand auch am 02.06 nach garmisch zum marathon?

fragt sich
libre


----------



## Monzetti (6. Mai 2002)

Hallo ihr...

ich bin neu hier im Forum und nur deshalb erst jetzt auf euer Board hier gestossen, weil ich auf meiner Homepage ein paar MTB-Seiten eingerichtet habe... - also mehr durch Zufall...

Ich war ja wie erschlagen, als ich festgestellt habe WIE viel es im Internet übers biken gibt - aber jetzt will ich das natürlich auch nutzen, weil alleine biken relativ öde ist...

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auf einem Ausritt bei Essen meinen Trainingsstand testen und sag dann Bescheid, ob ich in Trieb oder so einfach mal mitfahre...

Naja - mehr als blamieren kann ich mich ja nicht 

Ach ja - vielen Dank für deine Message Kersbacher... - gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du aus Kersbach kommst? - dann wohnst du nämlich gar nicht weit weg von mir...

Genug für den Moment - man sieht sich (hoffentlich) mal...

Monzetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (7. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Monzetti _
> *
> ...
> Ach ja - vielen Dank für deine Message Kersbacher... - gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du aus Kersbach kommst? - dann wohnst du nämlich gar nicht weit weg von mir...
> ...



Mensch, woher weißt du das denn? 
Hab ich das in der Willkommensmail drinstehen, wo ich her komm? Dass die Leut mich immer gleich durchschauen müssen 

Seht ihr Jungs, der Monzetti weiß, was sich gehört, der sagt schön ordentlich danke und weiß meine Taten zu schätzen 

Und ihr, ihr Schnöden..... tstststs.... 

Herzlich willkommen im Frankenforum, monzetti. Wo wohnste denn? Lass dich schon mal vorher blicken rost:


----------



## Monzetti (7. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *
> 
> Mensch, woher weißt du das denn?
> Hab ich das in der Willkommensmail drinstehen, wo ich her komm? Dass die Leut mich immer gleich durchschauen müssen  *




Naja - wohne wirklich nicht weit weg... - Kersbach liegt auf der einen Seite von Erlangen - ich wohne genau auf der anderen Seite - auch ca. 16 km weg von Erlangen... - Also nichts unüberwindbares...

Naja - ich muss wie gesagt erstmal testen, wie weit ich bin nach der langen Pause...

Donnerstag ist ein Testritt in Essen angesagt - ich kann ja mal berichten, sobald ich wieder bei Atem bin...

Bis denne 

Monzetti


----------



## Monzetti (11. Mai 2002)

Naja...

aus "Biken in Essen" ist nun "Biken in Krefeld" geworden...

Hier in Krefeld sind aber auch zwei schöne MTB-Reviere...

Eines ist der Hülser Berg und das andere sind die Süchtelner Höhen...

Über beides könnt ihr demnächst einen Tourenbericht lesen unter meiner neuesten Domain MTB-FREUNDE ....

Eine Vorankündigung mit ersten Bildern ist schon dort im Forum unter "Cosi, Naish und Monzetti waren biken" zu finden...

Was habt ihr so gemacht?

Also - viel Spaß beim schmökern...

Monzetti


----------



## Berglöwe (11. Mai 2002)

....also ich werde in trieb fahren, hab mich aber noch nich angemeldet.
eigentlich hatte ich an die 40km runde gedacht - mehr trau ich mich eigentlich nicht  .
sollte allerdings der ffgz zuschlagen werde ich auch mit weichen knien auf die 70km runde gehen - das letzte stück müßt ihr mich halt ziehen   .

hab ich nu richtig mitgezählt: drei simmer - altitude, tom und ich ?

wat is eigentlich mit unseren moderatoren - so'ne MODERATE runde is ja wohl drin - oder...


----------



## Kersbacher (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Monzetti _
> *Naja...
> 
> aus "Biken in Essen" ist nun "Biken in Krefeld" geworden...
> ...



Hey, wusstest du, dass ich erst vor 2 Jahren von Krefeld hergezogen bin und mein Haipt-Revier der Hülser Berg war?

Sachen gibts, tstststs.... 

Was machst du in Krefeld?


----------



## Monzetti (12. Mai 2002)

Na sowas...

Zufälle gibts...

Ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs und (fast) jede Woche in NRW...

Da meine besten Freunde in Krefeld wohnen, habe ich dort mein Hauptquartier und übernachte meist dort...

Naja - und so "verlängere" ich so manche Dienstreise und bleibe mal über einen Feiertag oder übers Wochenende und wir unternehmen was...

Das kann mal Windsurfen in Holland sein - oder eben biken, Eislaufen, - manchmal gehen wir auch zu Spaß in diese Ski-Halle in Richtung Grevenbroich.. - ist auch lustig dort ...

Der Tourenbericht vom Hülser Berg ist inzwischen online unter meiner neuesten HP MTB-FREUNDE ...

Kannst also mal ein paar Bilder deines "alten Hausreviers" sehen...

Viel Spaß beim schmunzeln...

Monzetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (13. Mai 2002)

Nach meinem verlängertem Wochenende jetzt wieder im Lande; bin auch mit von der Partie in Trieb! Ich nehm wahrscheinlich die 70 km Strecke in Angriff, wer zieht denn sonst den Kersbacher 

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (13. Mai 2002)

Lümmel


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Mai 2002)

tom ist auch für die 70km gemeldet.

C U there


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2002)

hab aber auch ein Handykap...

die Reanimationsausrüstung für unseren "Oldie" 


OK. Spaß beiseite...

ich fühl mich noch nicht so fit und muß schauen, daß ich heil über die Berge komm, denn mir macht mein Knie wieder ein paar Probleme 

und außerdem muß ich für Seifen am 03.08 fit sein, denn den Marathon will ich auf keine Fälle verpassen..., dann bin ich nähmlich alle gefahren, seit es Seifen gibt...


----------



## Kersbacher (15. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *hab aber auch ein Handykap...
> 
> die Reanimationsausrüstung für unseren "Oldie"
> ...



Dominus, dismitte eis, quam non sciunt, quod faciunt 

Nur, damit du Bescheid weißt:

Ich fahr mit!!! 

...und wenn ich das irgendwie mit meinem Drang zu überleben in eine geeignete Konvergenz bringen kann, werde ich dir nicht von der Seite weichen, du... du... Fahrradfahrer!


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2002)

daß ich kein Latein kann (is doch Latein, oder?) 

Du weißt doch, daß meine kleinen Gemeinheiten nur ein Ausdruck meiner Wertschätzung und Bewunderung  für einen hart arbeitenden Familienvater sind, der freiwillig seine Heimat verlassen hat, um uns Frangen a wenig Kuldur beizubringen.... 

mutig, mutig.... 

OK, ich freu mich, daß Du mit uns Frangen deinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden wirst.... 

Also wir sehn uns spätestens in Trieb...

(Nix für ungut)


----------



## Kersbacher (16. Mai 2002)

...ich versteh das schon alles richtig.
Habe heute mein 9-Tages-Seminar abgesagt und kann daher mit euch fahren, hoffe aber doch, dass wir uns vorher noch das ein oder andere Mal sehen. 
Melde mich bei dir.

Ach ja, und das mit der Kultur, das kriegen wir schon hin.
Der lateinische Satz heißt: Herr, vergib Ihnen, denn sie nicht, was sie tun. Ein Zitat aus der Bibel. Passt aber auch auf aufsässige Franggen.


----------



## Dave_Steel (23. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, dass ich mich dem FFGZ beugen muss  und in Treib die 70km mitfahre und habe mich daher gerade angemeldet. Ich freu mich schon!

Wer kommt denn alles schon Samstags????
(Ich auf jeden Fall, habe wenig Bock ewig früh aufzustehen und das Programm scheint mir auch gut zu sein... )))

Dave


----------



## GrüneRose (24. Mai 2002)

Hi Dave,


ich werd wahrscheinlich auch am Samstag eintrudeln, hast Du oder jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?

Was muss man denn beim Internet Formular auswählen, "Franken-Bike-Marathon", oder "Sparkassen-Marathon"?

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fahre ich mit dem DAV auf eine Samstagstour. Wer ist sonst noch dabei?

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## Dave_Steel (25. Mai 2002)

@ grüne Rose:

Du musst den "normalen" Marathon anwählen, der andere ist nur für Sparkassenangestellte.

Mitfahrgelegenheit weiss ich nicht. Ich dachte man kommt mit dem Zug recht gut hin. ICh habe mich aber bisher noch nicht informiert.

Noch was Trauriges :

Seit heute morgen bin ich um ein Fahrrad ärmer (mein GT Timberline). Es ist mir letzte Nacht hier geklaut worden! Ich hatte erst vor 4 Wochen 250EUR in die Renovierung des Antriebstranges investiert (war jetzt alles Deore LX). <heul> Die haben das Schloss sauber durchgezwickt (es lag noch da). Der Schaden ist mit Sicherheit so 800EUR. 
Andere Fahrräder die direkt daneben standen sind noch da. Heute war ich auf der Polizei Anzeige erstatten aber die Chancen sehen natürlich ziemlich schlecht aus....


Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (25. Mai 2002)

Ach du *******  Das ist echt ärgerlich  .

Ich habe gestern auf meinem Fahrradschloss auch Spuren eines Diebstahlversuchs gefunden, Der Plastikmantel ist fast ganz durchtrennt, aber vom Stahlseil wurden nur ein paar Strände gekappt.

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mal wo das gewesen sein könnte, ausser am Siemens Fahrrad Parkplatz. Das finde ich schon ziemlich traurig. Diese Scheiß Diebe  

Weiß ´jemand Möglichkeiten sein Fahrrad zu versichern, und möglichst nicht zu teuer? Da ich ja nach Köln ziehe wird das für mich nötiger den je sein  

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Sandra (28. Mai 2002)

werde jetzt aber zu besagtem Termin auch noch beim Bike-Festival in Willingen jobben. Vielleicht kann ich aber dafür dort abends mal eine die Marathon- Strecke fahren - quasi als Feierabendrunde  .
Euch allen viel Spaß !
Gruß, Sandra


----------



## Berglöwe (29. Mai 2002)

habe mich gerade auch in trieb angemeldet - allerdings in der krabbelgruppe.. (ich krabbel dann mit altitude und unserem oldie über die 40km)

wollen wir 'nen treffpunkt ausmachen? kennt sich einer da aus - ich nich


----------



## Altitude (30. Mai 2002)

@Berlöwe
Danke! ich dacht schon ich muß den "SeniorensurvivalkitfürMountainbikemarathons"  alleine schleppen  - ich nehm den Latz und Schnabeltasse und Du die Sauerstofflasche!!!! 

Schöne grüße aus dem hohen Norden (hab heut eine Berg (50 hm lt meienem HAC4) gefunden - Freude Freude


----------



## GrüneRose (3. Juni 2002)

Hi,

wie es aussieht bin ich nächstes Wochenende frauenlos, heißt wir könnten noch ne Tour fahren bevor der Marathon los geht. Bin ausserdem ganz heiß darauf meine neuen Reifen und Felge zu testen 

Wie fährt ihr denn hin, und wo übernachtet ihr?

Hat jemand was vom Tom gehört? Der ist uns vorletztes Wochenende bei der DAV Tour auf halber Strecke abhanden gekommen, und ich habe bis jetzt noch nix von ihm gehört  Hoffentlich ist ihm nix passiert.

Bis spätestens am 16ten,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (3. Juni 2002)

Ich werde erst am Tage hinfahren, sind nur ca. 40 min. Fahrt 
Nächstes WE weiß ich meinen Zeitplan noch nicht. Außerdem muss ich noch den Hilfsmotor an mein Canyon bauen


----------



## GrüneRose (3. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *Ich werde erst am Tage hinfahren, sind nur ca. 40 min. Fahrt *



Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Tom fahren, aber da der doch am Tag zuvor fährt, müsste ich mir noch'n Zelt leihen, und wenn das geklaut wird, das wäre nicht so toll  Hättest Du eventuell noch ein Platz für mich im Auto? Ich würde auch dein Fahrrad bis zur Startlinie schieben 



> Nächstes WE weiß ich meinen Zeitplan noch nicht. Außerdem muss ich noch den Hilfsmotor an mein Canyon bauen  [/B]



Das ist doch eher kontraproduktiv, da wird das Rad doch nur schwerer  

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2002)

Sonntag!!!

weil mein ehemaliger Trainer am Samstag die Eröffnungsfeier für seinen neuen Laden hat!!!     

@ Kersbacher
ich denke ich brauche den Sauerstoff am Sonntag selber...
...bring Dir Deinen eigenen mit.... 


@all
nächsten Sonntag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Juni 2002)

1. Ich lebe noch! @gr: warum habt ihr nicht auf mich gewartet? ich hatte einen chainsuck und plötzlich wart ihr alle weg!  
dafür bin ich allerdings trocken heim gekommen. ihr wohl nicht  

2. hab mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden ob ich schon samstags nach trieb fahre oder erst am sonntag morgen. ich kann in jedem fall 2leute im bus mitnehmen.

voice: 09131-503176
mail: [email protected]

CU all there


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (4. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *1. Ich lebe noch! *



Das freut mich, hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht.



> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *@gr: warum habt ihr nicht auf mich gewartet? ich hatte einen chainsuck und plötzlich wart ihr alle weg!
> dafür bin ich allerdings trocken heim gekommen. ihr wohl nicht
> *



Also die Tour war wirklich nicht so toll  Du warst ja nicht der einzige den wir verloren hatten, und bei mir ging nach km 50 die Puste aus, und es hat kaum einer Rücksicht drauf genommen  sogar bei der Reifenpanne ber Claudia hat die hälfte nicht gewartet. Das sage ich denen dann aber nächstes mal, obwohl die (zwar erst nachdem wir euch verloren hatten) auf der Tour dann fleißig zurück geschaut haben, ob noch alle da sind.

Ja, nass, kalt und dreckig bin ich dann bei km 80 am Bahnhof angekommen 

Also ich würd mich um die Mitfahrgelegenheit sehr freuen, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am Tag zuvor schon fahren kann, wegen Zelt und Diebstahl usw. (Hab mir gerade eine Kryptonite EV 3000 gekauft, damit keiner mein Rad aus versehen mitnimmt). (Nicht einmal Forchheim ist mehr sicher, in meiner Straße gab es Sontag Abend eine Massenauflauf und eine Schießerei unter den Türken   )

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GrüneRose _
> *
> 
> Also die Tour war wirklich nicht so toll  Du warst ja nicht der einzige den wir verloren hatten, und bei mir ging nach km 50 die Puste aus, und es hat kaum einer Rücksicht drauf genommen  sogar bei der Reifenpanne ber Claudia hat die hälfte nicht gewartet. Das sage ich denen dann aber nächstes mal, obwohl die (zwar erst nachdem wir euch verloren hatten) auf der Tour dann fleißig zurück geschaut haben, ob noch alle da sind.
> ...



Tolle Truppe


----------



## Altitude (4. Juni 2002)

wir lassen unsere Opfer nicht einfach im Wald liegen und verwesen! 

Bei uns bekommt jeder eine würdige Bestattung (incl seelsorgerischer letzten Oelung) und sein Bike sowie seine Ausrüstung wird unter den restlichen Überlebenden aufgeteilt!!  

@all

Wie ist es nun eigentlich mit Biken am Wochenende??

@Kersbacher und den Rest
wann und wo wollen wir uns am 16. in Lichtenfels treffen??
(ich glaube, ich bin sowieso net so richtig fit nach der Feier am Samstag  )

sollte ich Trieb nicht überleben... der Kersbacher bestimmt über die Verteilung meiner Ausrüstung


----------



## GrüneRose (4. Juni 2002)

So schlimm waren die nun auch wieder nicht, bei zwei Bergen war sogar  einer so nett und hat mich angeschoben  

Wenn es am Samstag nicht regnet, und im Moment sieht es danach aus, bin ich für (fast) alles zu haben. Kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus, also müsste jemand anders die Tour führen. Und so fern ich kann schiebe ich auch gerne jemanden hoch  

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ... blablabla...
> 
> ...



Wir (berglöwe und ich) wollen eine 2-Berge-Tour fahren (Walberla und Hetzleser Berg), Termin steht noch nicht ganz, Wetter ist (fast) egal, wenn ihr mit wollt, gerne 

@Alex: Du hast auch ne Feier? Meine Gastgeberin wird ganz schön pampig sein, wenn ich um 21:00 nach 3 Wasser ins Bett muss


----------



## GrüneRose (5. Juni 2002)

Also ich fahr gerne mit, aber der Wetterbericht für Samstag ist weiterhin schlecht, Sonntag solls aber besser sein.

Das wird dann wahrscheinlich auch meine letzte MTB Tour hier im schönen Franken sein     es sei dend das Wetter spielt mit und meine Freundin lässt mich  . Danach werde ich nach Köln abgeschoben 

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (5. Juni 2002)

Dann lass mal Sonntag ins Auge fassen.
Passt mir denk ich ganz gut.
Altitüdchen darf, ähh kann wohl auch Sonntag besser, gelle?

Ich sprech mit mit dem bergigen Löwen ab und sach Bescheid


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2002)

@Kersbacherli
Genau!!!!


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Juni 2002)

nach trieb. wer mit will ruft mich an.

09131/503176


----------



## GrüneRose (14. Juni 2002)

Ich fahre auch am Sonntag Morgen, bin ab spätestens 7 Uhr da. (Fahre mit dem Andreas vom DAV).

Bis dann!

GrüneRose


----------



## Altitude (15. Juni 2002)

7 und 7.30...

bis wann ist die Startnummernausgabe??
und wer fhährt mit mir jetzt die 40 km???

Alex


----------



## Berglöwe (15. Juni 2002)

...aber am sonntach so zwischen 0700 und 0730 und hab den kersbacher im schlepptau.
ich kenn mich in trieb nich aus - wie wärs mit treffen an der startnummernausgabe? da kann man sich wahrscheinlich nich verfehlen.

bis morgen.


----------



## Kersbacher (15. Juni 2002)

Hi Alex,
wir sind glaub ich zu dritt auf der 40 km-Stecke. Berglöwe, du und ich 
http://www.rvc-trieb.de

Es wird zunächst eine Aufwärmrunde (Länge ca. 1,0 km) durch Trieb gefahren, bevor es auf die Strecke geht.
Die Distanzen starten um:
8.30 Uhr:   Ultra-Strecke 
9.00 Uhr:   Marathon-Strecke 
9.30 Uhr:   Short-Strecke 

Das hieße ja, dass wir gar nicht so früh da sein müssen???

Melde mich heute abend noch mal bei Dir auf Handy


----------

